# Which tower would you rebuilt?



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Avala TV Tower and Odinstårnet as tourist attraction and for TV broadcasting, the radio mast Gabin for high power longwave transmission (and perhaps FM transmission), the Mittelturm Königswusterhausen for carrying antennas for VLF transmission experiments (and as a landmark for Germany!).
I am a DX-freak!


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

I haven't see the poll so I thought you were asking in general


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

NY- WTC, 3 bldngs.


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Hm yeah maybe the WTC indeed, but we'll see what the Freedom Tower will give.

And I'd rather finish the so many unfinished churches, for example in Belgium the cathedral of Antwerp, which would be the largest church in the world.
Unfinished churches in Belgium with the height they have and should have reached:
Antwerpen, Onze-Lieve-Vrouwekathedraal: 3 towers of 123m, 65m (should have been higher than the 123m one), 48m (there were 7 towers of at least 123m planned)
Antwerpen, Sint-Jacobskerk: 55m (should have been taller than the cathedral)
Mechelen, Sint-Romboutskathedraal: 97m (167m)
Mons, Eglise Sainte-Waudru: (190m)
Gent, Sint-Michielskerk: (134m)
Leuven, Sint-Pieterskerk: (3 towers of 136m, 165/170m, 136m)
Roeselare, Sint-Michielskerk: 64/65m (tower of 91m was blown off by the wind)


----------



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

WTC for sure


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2005)

The Singer Building in NY


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

We need pics to decide!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Torch said:


> The Singer Building in NY


 :yes: :yes: :yes:

The people who were responsible for the demolition of this masterpiece should be hanged!


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

wtc!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I would say the WTC, which is obvious.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

W T C


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

The tower of Babylon.


----------



## Gendo (Dec 4, 2003)

Torch said:


> The Singer Building in NY


Yes that was a great building.


----------



## paul.skyscrapercity (Aug 29, 2005)

Most definetly the mighty WTC TWINS


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

WTC!!!


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Torch said:


> The Singer Building in NY


I agree! 
That beauty was very historically important!


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

WTC the way it was


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> :yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> The people who were responsible for the demolition of this masterpiece should be hanged!


Completely agree...and not just demolishing it, but then replacing it with the turd built on its site. A pox on all involved.


----------



## centreoftheuniverse (Nov 16, 2005)

This is not a tower, but I would love to see it rebuilt.

*New York's Pennsylvannia Station*


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^That's great, but WTC is still the one I'd love to see rebuilt most.


----------

